

Windows 10 shares your Wi-Fi Passwords with your contacts - choult
http://www.forbes.com/sites/amitchowdhry/2015/07/28/why-windows-10-shares-your-wi-fi-password-and-how-to-stop-it/

======
brownbat
Some caveats:

* Sense does not actually show your Wi-Fi password at all.

* Wi-Fi Sense only grants Internet access, meaning that your friends will not be able to access shared files and printers

* Wi-Fi Sense will not work on enterprise networks that use the 802.1X standard

* You have to opt in to share a network. [0]

* This really only benefits people with a Windows Phone and cellular data? [1]

* This is a baby step towards the open wireless movement. Open access for people you already have some random connection to. I'd admittedly rather see ubiquitous guest modes that are easy to throttle, where you could subscribe to some blacklist for bad sites to prevent misuse of resources. Open access works better when it safely provides wifi to people you don't know at all. [2]

[0] [http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/security-
awareness...](http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/security-awareness/wi-
fi-sense-fud-and-you/#.VZWE_jUVgXo.linkedin)

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/windowsphone/comments/2f3d8q/how_do...](https://www.reddit.com/r/windowsphone/comments/2f3d8q/how_does_wifi_sense_actually_work/ck5m0zp)

[2] [https://openwireless.org/](https://openwireless.org/)

------
gambiting
What happens in the situation where both me and my friend have routers with
identical SSIDs but different passwords? My former flatmate took one of our
routers when we split, and uses the same SSID but a different password - so I
can't connect to his wifi without forgetting mine first.

~~~
cmdrfred
I assume it uses mac adresses, there are a billion routers named "Linksys"

